# Sieg X3 mill table (or GO463 mill table)



## ShawnR (Mar 24, 2022)

I have to swallow my pride here and ask a question that might have an obvious answer. I am installing a DRO onto a Sieg X3 mill that I have had for about 10 or more years. I have noticed that the table slides further one way than the other, about 2 ". The table has a ruler on the front for rough measurements and the pointer goes past the rule at one end, and not to the other end. Yes, I can move the pointer. The table work surface is about 21 inches long and the base is about 8 inches wide so the table edges would be inboard on both ends if it was centered.



I had it all apart today. I cannot figure out, with the way they did the mechanics, how I can be off that much. But, would not be the first time I can't see the forest for the trees....


----------



## Jim F (Mar 24, 2022)

My G0463 does not go that far.....


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 24, 2022)

Jim F said:


> My G0463 does not go that far.....


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 24, 2022)

Do you mean to the right or to the left or overall travel? Mine is technically a Sieg X3 but have been lead to believe it is the same as a G0463. Perhaps there are differences?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 24, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> Do you mean to the right or to the left or overall travel? Mine is technically a Sieg X3 but have been lead to believe it is the same as a G0463. Perhaps there are differences?


will take some pics in a few .


----------



## Jim F (Mar 24, 2022)

It appears mine is the same way.......


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you for doing that. At least I know I did not put it back together wrong years ago. I think that when I first got it, I disassembled as per recommendations to deburr, grease, etc and so in the back of my mind, I thought I might have done something to move the center. Looking at it yesterday for way too long, I could not see what I might have done so you put my mind at ease. 

I might move the pointer or the ruler just to show center of movement better. 

Thanks!


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 25, 2022)

OCD or anal best describes me, I don't know, but I feel  better...

The tapped holes were in the front of the table already and I found an old aluminum bracket in the shop so for the sake of a couple of minutes of shaping, it makes it more sense to me .... 

Looking at it better, I see the left end plate is what is limiting the table travel. Otherwise, it would slide right to the brass block under the table that the lead screw goes through. So, if someone so desired, a mod might be to mill the plate so as to pass the dovetails, as the right block does. I don't think with my small projects, I will do it, or not now at least, but thought I would mention that in case someone was looking for a couple more inches of travel out of these tables. 

Cheers,


----------

